

Ask HN: What would you have been if there were no computers - combiclickwise


======
sodiumphosphate
Well, I'd probably see better and be a lot healthier.

But I imagine I'd be a blood spatter analyst and vigilante serial killer, of
course.

~~~
combiclickwise
lol

we would have crossed paths then as I would be the world's only consulting
detective.

------
kls
The inventor of the computer.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Electrical engineer. Probably something involving radio since I focused on
Communications when getting my EE degree. After college I went to work for a
company that made industrial computer I/O interfaces and then got into
embedded programming instead.

------
runjake
I guess it depends on what you'd consider a "computer", but I'd probably be
into radio engineering and electronics, what I was into as a kid, before home
computers were around.

Sometimes, I still feel like I want to go back to it.

------
smoove
Musician. Soometimes, while playing guitar, i wish i would not own a computer,
because i'm sure my guitarplaying would be so much better... then i snap back
to the real world and am happy as fuck that the computer pays my food.

------
MattBearman
Musician still is my main ambition, web development is just a means to an end
for me.

If I didn't have web development, I'm pretty sure I'd be a mechanic, I love
working on cars :)

------
zura
Ordered by probability:

0\. Computer Scientist

\----- Other variants -----

1\. Mechanical Engineer

2\. Mathematician

3\. Musician

4\. Chemist

------
gadders
Scarily, I have often wondered this and have no idea. I fear I might have
become an accountant, and probably a bad one at that.

------
ulisesroche
I was actually going to be an animator before I picked up "Transcending CSS"
by Andy Clarke at the uni library.

------
beatpanda
Just a journalist instead of a journalist with interactive/multimedia/sysadmin
skills

------
scottyallen
A lighting designer for theater. (I nearly was, despite the existence of
computers)

------
geekytenny
An oil on canvas painter...painting landscapes...

------
bartonfink
A trauma surgeon.

------
klaut
A pianist or a painter. And probably broke.

------
ekm2
A mathematician

------
Ew7Yb0zx33GC9JJ
A ceramicist.

------
mariuolo
A linguist.

------
mrkmcknz
A pirate.

